# Digital Thermometer



## UKSidewinder (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello All  

Just about to purchase a new Thermometer was looking at this one from Livefood UK just wondered if any one uses this model and if so is it any good ? or any reccomendations of alternative models...

Many Thanks

UKSidewinder


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Maplins Indoor/Outdoor Digital Thermometer £5.99 last time I looked


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

I just ordered a couple of these....
eBay.co.uk: THERMOMETER HYGROMETER IDEAL FOR HYDROPONIC & REPTILE (item 280088807239 end time 11-Mar-07 17:59:02 GMT)
donno how good they are tho


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

bugger, i payed £22 for one of these off CornishCrispa! my first one was broke but got a replacement and they seem pretty good?


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

eBay.co.uk: HYGROMETER / Thermometer + Clock ,Hydroponics, Reptiles (item 110099436906 end time 12-Mar-07 00:07:24 GMT)

£12 can't be too bad


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

I got a good in/out one off ebay last year, made by tronic (you sometimes find them under the fish/aquaria section on ebay)
Maplins ones are worth a look at that price!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

The white cheapo ones from Maplin are great but they don't tell you teh humidity... I got ones from ebay (monitors-direct) that are slim white ones and tehy do humidity as well. These are good as well


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

The one I have is just for temps.
You dont realise how rubbish the stick on ones are until you get a digi one! Are the round exo-terra humidity gauges any good? Ive got an exo-terra temp one and its way out!


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

I use the in/out off Ebay and it works fine.

I do also use a liquid thermometer aswell though. You can never fully rely on electronic equipment to give you accurate readings.

With two you have less chance of getting your temps wrong.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Maplins do a few dual-display digital thermometers for 9.99, so you can see temp at hot and cold end of tank at same time.


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

Lizard_Boy said:


> I got a good in/out one off ebay last year, made by tronic (you sometimes find them under the fish/aquaria section on ebay)
> Maplins ones are worth a look at that price!


Lidi sell the tronic ones for £3-4.I've incubated eggs with
them and there spot on.


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks, do you mean the food shop lidl?


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

Lizard_Boy said:


> Thanks, do you mean the food shop lidl?


Thats the one,the last one I seen in there was a black
one deigned for a car but it does the job .


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for that mate i'll take a look this weekend


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Got My £12 one from ebay today 

cracking little unit, displays time, max and min temp and humidity at all times 

Also has a max/min memory.

see the link in my previous post for seller details 

P.S. takes about 30mins to "settle in" for the external probe


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

the-tick said:


> Got My £12 one from ebay today
> 
> cracking little unit, displays time, max and min temp and humidity at all times
> 
> ...


That sounds like the one from lidi 
for £3-£4.


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

didn't have any luck finding any but will keep checking, guess they just get them in from time to time? And when they do i'll buy a fair few!


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

This One ?


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Karl_1989 said:


> I just ordered a couple of these....
> eBay.co.uk: THERMOMETER HYGROMETER IDEAL FOR HYDROPONIC & REPTILE (item 280088807239 end time 11-Mar-07 17:59:02 GMT)
> donno how good they are tho



Ive have got these now and they suck


----------



## Lewb (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a digital thermometer and temperature gun.. the gun is great for checking basking surface temperatures, the probe always seems to be a few degrees out when im trying to get the temperature of a rock or log.


----------

